# Kmail und Virus Scanner???

## texx

Hallo.

Ich würde gerne meine mails nach viren  durchsuchen  :Wink: 

Ich benutze KMail mit einem POP/SMTP account.

Gibt es denn wie unter windows einen virus scanner der die mails beim abholen/versenden scannt???

Danke Matthias

----------

## toskala

amavis

das aber nicht speziell für dein kde, tut aber das was du willst.

----------

## texx

soweit ich gesehen habe muss ich da sendmail oder ähnliches istallieren.

das möchte ich jedoch nicht.

----------

## Deever

 *texx wrote:*   

> soweit ich gesehen habe muss ich da sendmail oder ähnliches istallieren.
> 
> das möchte ich jedoch nicht.

 

Dann brauchst du auch keinen Virenscanner.

----------

## furanku

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *texx wrote:*   soweit ich gesehen habe muss ich da sendmail oder ähnliches istallieren.
> 
> das möchte ich jedoch nicht. 
> 
> Dann brauchst du auch keinen Virenscanner.

 

Warum das denn nicht? Ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich hole meine Emails via pop3 in KMail ab. Mittels des pop Filters von kmail kann ich nur relativ grob nach microsoft o.ä. im Subject filtern und den Download verhindern.

Ich möchte aber, dass Viren in Attachments als solche markiert werden und die Mails in einen speziellen Ordner verschoben werden, bei im Augenblick ca. 50 Viren Emails pro Tag (Danke, Mircosoft  :Evil or Very Mad: , tolles Betriebssystem!) will ich das nicht von Hand machen und es sollte genügend flexibel sein um auch auf die nächste Welle von Viren vorbereitet zu sein. 

Ich suche also sowas wie einen Filter ala "spamc" von SpamAssassin.

Gibt's sowas?

Frank

----------

## Gandy

Das ist das aber eher ein Fall für einen Spamfilter wie den von Dir genannten Spamassassin oder Bogofilter. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dafür auch Möglichkeiten diese Filter direkt mit so einem MUA zu verwenden. Allerdings kann es auch sehr interessant sein, sich mit dem modularen Aufbau eines *nix-Systems auseinanderzusetzen und das vorgesehene Prinzip mit Aufteilung zwischen MTA, MDA und MUA zu benutzen.

----------

## ddanier

gits keine möglichkeit die emails per kmail (z.b. mit den filterregeln) durch nen virenfilter zu jagen?

----------

## furanku

Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Transfer und User Agent, hatte früher auch mal sendmail und fetchmail am laufen und habe schon auf dem alten Atari ST meine Mails im elm gelesen und über uucp/smail unter MiNT bezogen.

Trotzdem finde ich den Installations Aufwand, die früher häufigen Sicherheitslücken und den Resourcen Verbrauch (noch'n Daemon, noch'n init.d skript, noch'n log file zum auswerten...) für einen Ein-Benutzer-Arbeitsplatz entschieden zu hoch.

Ich denke Linux will auf den Desktop? Ich glaube ich würde sendmail wohl noch so einigermassen konfiguriert kriegen, meine Mitbewohnerin, die ansonsten sehr glücklich mit Linux auf ihrem Laptop ist, wohl nicht. Mit der KMail Einrichtung der pop/smtp Accounts kam sie aber sehr gut klar.

Bis jetzt habe ich keinerlei Nachteile des Konzepts für Desktop Systeme MTA in den MUA zu integrieren gesehen. Ein Perl/Python/shell-script zu schreiben, dass als Pipe eine EMail auf Viren in Attachments untersucht und ein "X-VIRUS" o.ä. Flag in den Header schriebt scheint mir die weitaus angemessenere Lösung, schliesslich verdanken wir diese Virus Welle ja auch unter anderem vielen schlecht gewarteten (weil zu kompliziert zu konfigurieren und zu mächtigen) Mailservern.

Frank

----------

## Beforegod

Habe das selbe Problem. Das einzige was sich allerdings unterscheidet ist das unsere Mails (Firma) auf einem lokalen POP3 Server geholt werden und von dort verteilt werden.

Soweit ich weiss kann man aber (erstmal als Workarround) die Herunterladgröße beschränken (was für ein Deutsch  :Smile: ). Stell das mal auf 100 KB und schon sollten die Mails nicht mehr heruntergeladen werden.

Allerdings gibt es auch ein Programm das extra für sowas geschrieben wurde.

Es ähnelt in der Syntax dem Programm procmail und ist darauf spezialisiert Spam eMails auf POP3 Konten zu löschen (je nach Filtereinstellung).

Das Programm heisst Mailfilter (http://mailfilter.sourceforge.net/)

ist auch im Portage Zweig vorhanden :

```

*  net-mail/mailfilter

      Latest version available: 0.4.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 363 kB

      Homepage:    http://mailfilter.sourceforge.net/index.html

      Description: Mailfilter is a utility to get rid of unwanted spam mails

```

----------

## toskala

hmm, das man keinen virenkiller mehr braucht is ja so nich ganz korrekt, aber andererseits ist es ja auch nicht grade so ein riesenproblem sich kurz nen sandwich zu bauen.

aber ich meine, die anleitung für postfix auf gentoo.org is echt gut dann brauchst du ja nur noch amavis oder sophos. ich hab das hier auf arbeit in ner halben stunde geconfed gehabt und funktioniert echt fein. ist echt kein so mörderaufwand wie man am anfang vielleicht denken mag.

----------

## ddanier

also, ich hab nun eine kleine lösung bei mir zum laufen gebracht:

1. spamassassin:

alle emails werden per pipe durch smamassassin geleitet

(bei mir per procmail, per kmail geht das aber auch problemlos...filterregeln-->filteraktion-->"durch programm leiten")

bei mir läuft der spamd (daemon) und ich rufe die emails per spamc ab, das bringt etwas performancevorteil.....

danach ist noch eine regel, die alle emails mit folgendem headerfeld ausfiltert:

X-Spam-Status: Yes

(wird von spamassassin gesetzt)

2. clamav:

(hab ich als virenscanner installiert, kann zwar nicht viele viren, für  die emailviren reichts aber)

auch hier muss erstmal alles durch eine pipe geschickt werden. bei clamav ist dazu ein fertiges script dabei, dass sich im sourceordner unter support/trashscan findet, hat mir aber nicht gefallen. ich hab mir dazu ein eigenes script geschrieben, das nur headerinfos setzt:

```
#!/bin/bash

HEADER_SCAN="X-Virus-Scan:"

HEADER_VIRUS="X-Virus:"

HEADER_VIRUS_NAME="X-Virus-Name:"

TEMP="/tmp/`whoami`"

if [ ! -d $TEMP ]

then

        mkdir -p $TEMP

fi

if [ -f $TEMP/email ]

then

        cat $1 | formail -I "$HEADER_SCAN failed (temp dir locked up)"

        exit 0

fi

cat $1 > $TEMP/email

CLAMDOUT=`clamdscan --stdout --verbose $TEMP/email`

FOUND=`echo $CLAMDOUT | grep -c FOUND`

if [ "$FOUND" -ge 1 ]

then

        VIRUS=`echo $CLAMDOUT | grep FOUND | awk '{print $2}'`

        cat $TEMP/email | formail -I "$HEADER_SCAN scanned" -I "$HEADER_VIRUS YES ($FOUND)" -I "$HEADER_VIRUS_NAME $VIRUS"

else

        cat $TEMP/email | formail -I "$HEADER_SCAN scanned"

fi

rm -f $TEMP/email

exit 0
```

das einzige was mir hieran nicht gefällt ist die tempdatei, aber irgendwie hat das anders nicht funktioniert  :Smile: 

....außerdem erkennt clamav anscheinend mehr viren, wenn man ihm eine datei zum scannen mitgibt anstett es über eine pipe aufzurufen, warum das so ich weiß ich nicht

(ich denke ganz über procmail regeln kann man das auch machen, aber da wusste ich nciht, wie ich explizit überprüfe, dass der rückgabewert von clamdscan 1 und nicht ein anderer errorwert ist...jemand nen hinweis?)

für dieses script muss clamd im hintergrund laufen, da der viruscheck über clamdscan erfolgt. wenn man clamscan alleine verwendet umgeht man aber den daemon...das script muss halt angepasst werden.

naja, dieses script setzt mithilfe von formail wieder einige headerinfos, hier kann man danach ausfiltern:

X-Virus: YES

(in klammern dahinter findet sich noch die anzahl (wird wohl immer 1 sein) und im feld X-Virus-Name den namen des virus)

Das script wird bei mir wieder per procmail aufgerufen, ein aufruf über kmail müsste aber auch einwandfrei möglich sein....

und noch ein tip am rande:

erstmal alle emails seperat irgendwo hinsichern  :Smile: 

(ich hab mir einige gekillt aus versehen  :Very Happy:  )

hmm.....

evtl. sollte ich das mal ins doku und tips forum schreiben, hätte wer interesse?

----------

## ian!

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> hmm.....
> 
> evtl. sollte ich das mal ins doku und tips forum schreiben, hätte wer interesse?

 

Das ist nie verkehrt! Gute Arbeit! Weiter so!  :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ddanier

.....gesagt, getan  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=89533

----------

## mladdi

sorry ich bin noch ein nap. aber git es überhaut linux viren? ich hab gehört das es das problem mit den viren in linux gar nicht gibt. ????  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## furanku

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> also, ich hab nun eine kleine lösung bei mir zum laufen gebracht:
> 
> 

 

Danke, probier ich nachher mal aus.

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> das einzige was mir hieran nicht gefällt ist die tempdatei, aber irgendwie hat das anders nicht funktioniert 
> 
> 

 

Ich hatte auch an einem Script gebastelt und wollte f-prot verwenden. Da steht explizit in der Doku, dass sie des öfteren Anfragen hatten den Scan auch in einer Pipe zu ermöglichen, dies allerdings nicht gehen würde, da sie um den Scan zu starten die Dateilänge bräuchten.

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> hmm.....
> 
> evtl. sollte ich das mal ins doku und tips forum schreiben, hätte wer interesse?

 

Gerne, ich habe bei meiner Rechereche allerdings auch mehere gleiche Anfragen auf den KDE Mailinglisten, bei SuSE und Debian gefunden, das Thema ist i. A. wohl von allgemeinerem Interesse. Schlag Deine Lösung doch mal den KMail bzw. clamav Autoren vor.

Frank

----------

## furanku

 *mladdi wrote:*   

> sorry ich bin noch ein nap. aber git es überhaut linux viren? ich hab gehört das es das problem mit den viren in linux gar nicht gibt. ????  

 

Nein, bis auf ein oder zwei versuchsweise und zu Demonstrationszwecken entwickelten, gibt es keine bekannten Viren unter Linux, insbesondere keine "in der freien Wildbahn".

Trotzdem kann ein Viruscheck sinnvoll sein, viele von uns haben Dual Boot Rechner und wickeln den Email Empfang unter Linux ab, da wäre es schön wenn Viren schon in diesem "harmlosen Stadium" abgefangen werden, ausserdem möchte ich um keinen Preis, auch nicht aus Versehen einen Virus an jemanden forwarden.

Drittens kann man so gegebenfalls auch Freunde, die Windows verwenden und befallen sind, freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass sie anscheinend ein Problem mit Virus XYZ haben (Evtl. mit dem Hinweis sich doch mal Linux anzugucken  :Smile:  )

Viertens ist es für mich auch eine Frage der "Rechner-Hygiene": Ich will schon wisen ob Binaries, die mir zugeschickt wurden, prinzipiell böse oder gutartig sind, auch wenn sie auf meinem Linux System keinen Schaden anrichten können. 

Frank

----------

## ddanier

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ich hatte auch an einem Script gebastelt und wollte f-prot verwenden. Da steht explizit in der Doku, dass sie des öfteren Anfragen hatten den Scan auch in einer Pipe zu ermöglichen, dies allerdings nicht gehen würde, da sie um den Scan zu starten die Dateilänge bräuchten.

 

ClamAV scannt auch per Pipe, allerdings findet das Ding dann weniger Viren, wieso ist mir ein Rätsel...aber evtl. aus oben genanntem Grund.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Gerne, ich habe bei meiner Rechereche allerdings auch mehere gleiche Anfragen auf den KDE Mailinglisten, bei SuSE und Debian gefunden, das Thema ist i. A. wohl von allgemeinerem Interesse. Schlag Deine Lösung doch mal den KMail bzw. clamav Autoren vor.

 

bei ClamAV liegt wie gesagt ein Beispiel zur Konfiguration mit procmail bei (sollte ja leicht auf Kmail anzupassen sein). Allerdings habe ich dieses nicht verwendet, weil es doch etwas arg umfangreich war  :Wink: 

(Warnungsemails an den Admin etc.)

Für den Desktopbetrieb reicht da ein "kleineres" Script vollkommen find ich.

Kmail weiß ich nicht ob es das einbinden möchte, da es ja per Filterregeln ohne Probleme funktioniert, so ein Filter meist eher auf Providerseite passiert, ... (Die kennen bestimmt noch mehr Gründe)

Aber als Doku hier ist es glaube ich ganz hilfreich...

----------

## ddanier

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Nein, bis auf ein oder zwei versuchsweise und zu Demonstrationszwecken entwickelten, gibt es keine bekannten Viren unter Linux, insbesondere keine "in der freien Wildbahn".
> 
> .........

 

5.:

Viren nerven, wenn man davon 700 am Tag bekommt ist ein Filder schon praktisch.

(700 sind dabei keine Erfindung von mir, Gibe bekommt man wenn man in Newsgroups aktiv ist wirklich so oft)

----------

## furanku

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kmail weiß ich nicht ob es das einbinden möchte, da es ja per Filterregeln ohne Probleme funktioniert, so ein Filter meist eher auf Providerseite passiert, ... (Die kennen bestimmt noch mehr Gründe)
> 
> 

 

Ich dachte auch nicht daran einen Virencheck "festverdrahtet" in KMail einzubauen...

Auf der KMail Seite gibt es aber eine Sektion zur Einrichten der Filter mit Beispielen für die wichtigsten Anwendungen (wie z.B. Spam Assassin). Da könnte sich Dein Skript doch ganz gut machen, wer weiss vielleicht haben die ClamAV und KMail Autoren noch Verbesserungsvorschläge und es kommt nicht nur Gentoo Usern zugute.

Frank

----------

## ddanier

Hmmm....

ich wart ein wenig, ob hier im Forum noch Verbesserungsvorschläge eingehen  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

OK, dann kommt hier einer (naja, eigentlich kein Verbesserungsvorschlag...  :Smile:  )

Ich habe öfters gelesen, dass es sinnvoll sein soll SpamAssassin nur Mails kleiner als ca. 200 kB filtern zu lasssen, da es a) zu nervigen Performance Einbussen führt SA grössere Mails bearbeiten zu lassen und b) es früher zumindest auch an die Grenzen der Stabilität von SA ging.

Defaultmäßig ist 250 kB eingestellt. 

Daher vielleicht ein Hinweis auf entweder 

```

spamc -f -s 200000

```

in der procmail Konfiguration, falls man den Wert kleiner machen will, oder in der KMail Filter Regel ein

```
 

if <size> is less then 200000 pipe through spamc -f

```

was den Vorteil hat, dass die langen Mails erst garnicht an SA gepiped werden, nur um dann festzustellen dass sie nicht bearbeitet werden, weil sie zu gross sind.

Genauso habe ich den Virenfilter in KMail auch auf E-Mails größer als 5 kB beschränkt (oder gibt's doch so kleine Viren E-Mails), was ca. 90% der E-Mails die Zeitaufwendige Prüfung erspart.

Frank

----------

## ddanier

Gute Idee!

Muss ich mal wieder procmail-Hilfe lesen  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

Noch 2 Hinweise  :Smile: 

Für die reinen KMail Benutzer sollte noch erwähnt werden dass procmail trotzdem installiert sein muss, da das Script den Header via "formail" aus diesem Paket modifiziert.

Und evtl. noch darauf Hinweisen, das ClamAV nicht "Out-of-the-Box" läuft, sondern mindestens das "Example" in /etc/clamav.conf auskommentiert werden muss.

FrankLast edited by furanku on Sat Sep 27, 2003 1:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## furanku

Huch, und noch gleich ein dritter  :Laughing: , vielleicht nochmal drauf Hinweisen, dass der Viren Check Filter in KMail (nach dem Dein Skript gelaufen ist) auf "X-Virus" "enthält" YES, und nicht "ist gleich" "YES" lauten muss, da das Skript in Klammern dahinter die Anzahl der entdeckten Viren schreibt. 

SpamAssassin schreibt nämlich in X-Spam-Flag nur YES und daher findet man in den SpamAssissin Anleitungen den Hinweis auf "ist gleich" zu prüfen.

Frank

----------

## toskala

also ich habe dieses ding selber noch nicht getestet, aber die windows version tut recht ordentlich, und es gibt auch eine linux version:

http://www.antivir.de/produkte/unix_hilfe.htm#download

----------

